# penicillin during pregnancy and babies father allergic?



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi,

I'm 16+4 with twins. This may be a silly question but i'll ask anyway....

I've been prescribed Augmentin 375mg 3 times a day for a week.

My OB checked I wasn't allergic but I have just remembered that the babies father is. Is is still ok to take?  

Many thanks 
Charlie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Charlie_girl,

It's still fine for you to take the antibiotics  No evidence that allergy to antibiotics is passed on from parent to children so don't worry.

Hoe you get better soon  
Maz x


----------

